# gentoo и macbook

## nexus88

макбук дали нахаляву

бук такой Apple MacBook Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz

Поюзав пару дней понял что макось не мое и решил поставить любимую gentoo

загрузился с минимал сд и снес все разделы и поставил генту, только загрузить не могу. 

ставилось все из 3 стейджа, ядро 64 битное,все по этому хенбуку http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

стопорится все в саамом начале, включаю и серый экран, такое ощущение что grub не проинсталин

груб есть,система рабочая, загрузился с лайв сд sabayon выбрав загрузку с 1 диска

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *nexus88 wrote:*   

> и снес все разделы 

 

Если бы ты не снес MacOS тебе помог бы rEFIt: http://refit.sourceforge.net/

Сейчас тебе стоит смотреть в сторону GRUB2: http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnEFI

----------

## nexus88

поставил генту.

макось необязательно.я с лайвсд gaparted отформатировал родин раздел в efi и установил туда груб 0.97

генту загружается, я доволен

----------

## Martyr

 *nexus88 wrote:*   

> поставил генту.
> 
> макось необязательно.я с лайвсд gaparted отформатировал родин раздел в efi и установил туда груб 0.97
> 
> генту загружается, я доволен

 

Когда у меня был макбук, я все таки оставил макось как второй ОС, правда загружался я туда ну просто ооочень редко и то не  помню зачем  :Smile:  Апдейты наверное делал, т.к. эппл порой может выпустить какой-нибудь апдейт софта для железа, например новый вайфай режим...

----------

## g-user

я бы тоже оставил макось, мало ли чего. Излишний фанатизм скорее вредит. Иногда проще перезагрузиться и решить проблему более родными стредствами ос, чем парится с виртуальными машинами или wine - быстрее получается. Правда я последний раз винду две недели назад загружал.

 *Quote:*   

> Апдейты наверное делал, т.к. эппл порой может выпустить какой-нибудь апдейт софта для железа, например новый вайфай режим...

 

ага... новую фичу аналог которой надо поискать где то в глубине репозиториев..

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *g-user wrote:*   

> чем парится с виртуальными машинами или wine - быстрее получается
> 
> ага... новую фичу аналог которой надо поискать где то в глубине репозиториев..

 

1) В случае с MacOS виртуальные машины чуть менее чем актуальны. Туда же и Wine.

2) Обычно так говорят про прошивку для железа. Такого в репозитариях обычно нет.

----------

## g-user

 *Quote:*   

> 1) В случае с MacOS виртуальные машины чуть менее чем актуальны

 

   Абсолютно согласен - под VMWare она заводится, но тормозит при этом жутко. Особо не поработаешь.

 *Quote:*   

> Туда же и Wine.

 

   В принципе то да, это не совсем в тему, просто некоторые программы например Adobe Photoshop или под Win или под Mac, без вариантов.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) 

  признаюсь, глупость сморозил.

----------

